# Anyone sick?



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi everyone,Thought i would check in student land to see you are all ok. There is a horrible gastro things going round here in the UK and everyone has colds and things.So make sure you all wash your hands!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Only IBS which is in my throat and chest at the moment.I know...doesn't make sense but is true.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Can yo explain this to me further, i have no idea what you mean!







As far as i know IBS is confined to the Bowel, hence Irritable BOWEL. Curious. Have you had this diagnosed?


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Yes been diagnosed. I just have the most curious IBS ever it just effects anywhere on my GI tract. This is why i say i never got D or C, just pressure, pain, sickness and severe discomfort all the time. Weird eh! I get alot under my ribs and around my stomach on left but it pushes up through my chest and eve in my throat/neck.The higher up the worse it is believe me you have less space and it effects your breathing and ability to walk. Lower down is better i find it much easier when it is my bowels.This is why some days i just wake up and think geesh this isn't IBS!Infact i think IBS should be renamed a little.But Hey ho.And one of my reasons I asked you all to do my dissertation partly to see the variations.Cheers NikkiJamie


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I was gunna go into the chat room 4 5 minutes i will try and explain more if you have time.


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Except for last week of school tummy issues, I'm pretty good. Well, except for the nose bleed thing.


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

I don't think the UK is doing that great at the moment, seems as though everyones ill with a cold! On the subject of cold....how cold can this country get...without getting any snow!! Everyone wrap up warm!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Brrr.... I know what you mean! Its FREEZING here!


----------



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

You think its cold there? You should try the arctic peninsula of Loughborough!!This is the coldest place I've known in the UK. I'm actually from further north than this, but it is so much warmer there







As a friend of mine is fond of saying far too frequently - Yaaaarggh, 'tis a cold wind blowing....Wavey


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

We're in summer at the moment, but the gastro thing is going around here... I had it 2 weeks ago. It started with my baby niece... went to her birthday party and got sick 2 days later. Since then, though, I've been mainly fine... the IBS hasn't been acting up, so that's good!Thanks for asking!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, Im ill now too! Hmpf...Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

Have to agree with the pain all the way up to my chest too..... Sounds really weird but when my IBS is really, really bad, which unfortunately seems to have been for the last two weeks the pain is unbearable.As for the weather...... BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!


----------

